# Favorite Series?



## craftEcowgirl (Sep 11, 2015)

What are your favorite book series?  I love series and am always looking for some really must have ones.  


---
Researching Voyage
New Iggy named Roxy


----------



## juliannwhicker (Aug 1, 2015)

Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn for fantasy, Kelley Armstrong's YA series for YA paranormal, The Sacketts, for western, Emily of New Moon for YA lit, hmmm. Did you have a particular genre in mind?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The first two are simple for me to pick and put in order:

#1. The original 5-book "Amber" series by Roger Zelazny (which is _finally_ starting to be published as an e-book)

#2. The "Discworld" series by Terry Pratchett, particularly the "City Watch" story arc.


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a good question, I love the Narnia series, as well as the Hunger Games...

I don't know if you would call Austen's work a series, but I'm loving reading Sense & Sensibility at the moment


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I will second what *NogDog* said with the first five books in the _*Chronicles of Amber*_, by Roger Zelazny.

The others that come close are the _*Iron Druid Chronicles *_by Kevin Hearne and the _*Vlad Taltos*_ series by Steven Brust.


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey Ervin,

Are those all the books you've written on your avatar, nice man! ...


----------



## Lou Harpr (Nov 5, 2014)

Discworld by Terry Pratchett
Rivers of London (Peter Grant) by Ben Aaronovich


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan Howatch is my favorite author. Besides her historical standalones, she has two Church of England series. The six-book Starbridge series and the St. Benet's trilogy.

Here's the first book.



It is the 1930s, and Charles Ashworth is dispatched by the Archbishop of Canterbury to learn the truth about the flamboyant Bishop of Starbridge, Adam Alexander Jardine, and his mousy wife. Do Jardine's outspoken denouncements of the Anglican Church's strict divorce laws have a personal motive? When he meets the cool and beautiful Lyle Christie, Mrs. Jardine's companion, Ashworth believes they do. But as he struggles to understand the strange relationships in the household, Ashworth ceases to be an innocent, objective observer. Slowly, he too is drawn into the secret drama that is being played out in the shadow of the cathedral, a drama that he could never have foreseen.

The first in Susan Howatch's acclaimed novels centering on the glorious Cathedral of Starbridge, Glittering Images is a masterful depiction of spiritual hubris, the seductions of power, and the moral dilemmas of England between the wars.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

TomCrossley said:


> Hey Ervin,
> 
> Are those all the books you've written on your avatar, nice man! ...


Yes, the are, *Tom Crossley*.

Revising the sequel to Relic Tech now. Thanks!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Ross MacDonald's _Lew Archer_.

Peter O'Donnell's _Modesty Blaise_.

Michael Moorcock's _Elric_.

Kathy Reichs' _Bones_.

Lee Child's _Jack Reacher_.

David Wingrove's _Chung Kwo_.

And the list goes on and on. I'm pretty fond of series.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Jennifer Armentrout's - Lux  
Stacey Marie Brown's - Darkness 
Kim Harrison's - The Hollows (I'm still working my way through this one but I can already tell it's going to be a favorite for a long time!)
Sherrilyn Kenyon - Dark Hunter
George R R Martin - A Song of Ice and Fire
Anne Rice - Vampire Chronicles

I'll probably think of more later. I do tend to read more series than stand alone books.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was a kid, I loved _The Famous Five_ and _Island of Adventure_ etc series by Enid Blyton. Then the Narnia books. Enjoyed reading the Harry Potter books to my daughters when they were young. Since growing up (my wife tells me that now I'm 50 I _am_ a grown-up), I love the Discworld books, Christie's Poirot books, Le Guin's _Earthsea_, Cronin's _The Passage_ and I'm probably forgetting others. Oh, and I enjoyed Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_ up to a point, but couldn't face reading any more after, I think, the seventh book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Current favorite series are:

Rex Stout's _Nero Wolfe_ series
Roger Zelazny's _Chronicles of Amber_ series (first five, anyway)
Bill Crider's _Sheriff Dan Rhodes_ series
Steven Brust's _Vlad Taltos_ series
Glen Cook's _Garrett, P. I._ series
Frank Tuttle's _Markhat_ series
Marcia Muller's _Sharon McCone_ series
John Dickson Carr's two series: _Sir Henry Merrivale_, and _Gideon Fell_
Christopher Fowler's _Department of Impossible Crimes series_

That's probably enough for now, 

Mike


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings
The Chronicles of Narnia
Legacy by Mary Stewart - her Arthurian series
The Love series by Janette Oakes - a pioneer family saga set in the old West
Inkheart 

A note on Inkheart; I didn't like the author's writing style or any of the characters, but the concept of reading characters in and out of books and their interactions with each other is irresistible to readers and writers alike. Therefore, I would recommend it.


----------



## DiegoDinardi (Sep 25, 2015)

Phillip Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy left me speechless earlier this year. I'm so glad I found it!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

C.S Lewis  The Space Trilogy
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Hunger Games Trilogy


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, the Hunger Games, 
And the Maiden Lane series by Elizabeth Hoyt


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say my first favorite series is _Amelia Peabody_ by Elizabeth Peters. First book: Crocodile on the Sandbank (Amelia Peabody Book 1) Started reading it in college and have really enjoyed it. 19 in the series; she's dead now, though, so I guess it's done. 

I've also really enjoyed Linda Fairstein's series about a NY lawyer in the DA's office, Alex Cooper. Currently 17 and counting. First book: Final Jeopardy (Alex Cooper Book 1)

Probably my new really favorite series is Louise Penny's Inspector Gamache series. It starts with . Each one actually just gets better than the last. And it's not just the intriguinging story. . . the characters are very well drawn and the writing, overall, is just such a pleasure to read.

There are currently 11 in the series . . . here's a link to a bulk buy: 
A Chief Inspector Gamache Mystery (11 Book Series)


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

I LOVED Lord of the Rings, for me that was a great read when I was about 12 years old.


----------



## SakuraMazaki (Oct 20, 2015)

Favourite book series is The Mortal Instruments by Cassandra Clare. Second might go to The Infernal Devices. Going to read the Divergent series soon, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

James Lee Burke's Robicheaux series has been a favorite of mine forever.  I get very tweetered when a new one is published.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

For fantasy my current favourite (especially the audio) is the Kate Daniels series by ILona Andrews. An old sci-fi favourite of mine would be the Chanur series by C.J Cherryh. Acutally, I have a few sci-fi that I love. David Weber's Harrington series, his Bahzel books, his Dahak series to name a few. Then there's everything John Ringo has done in the Empire of Man and also his Troy series.

Ah... too many to list.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Two new-to-me series I found through recommendations here at KBoards and read through them all in the last couple of months are:

The Genevieve Lenard series by Estelle Ryan which begins with  and The Chronicles of St. Mary series by Jodi Taylor starting with . Both of these are now on my auto-buy list for any future releases.

Another long-running series I just love are the Lincoln Rhyme books by Jeffrey Deaver. The first has now been made into a movie, but the books are even better (and we are SO overdue for a new one).



I too love series and agree with lots of the other recommendations. I can come up with more, but my list would be way too long!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have so many series that I love, I'd probably have to check my lists, or I'd miss a lot of them. 

Ilona Andrews - Kate Daniels (UF)
CS Harris - St. Cyr (HM)
Karen Marie Moning - Fever (UF)
Karen Marie Moning - Highlander (Time Travel)
Anna Lee Huber - Lady Darby (HM)
Lorraine Heath - Scroundrels St. James (HR)
Susan Ee - Penryn (YA distopian)
Kelly Bowen - Lord of worth (HR)
Tiffany Snow - Kathleen Turner (RS)
Deanna Rayborn - Lady Grey (HM)
Darynda Jones - Charley Davidson (UF)
Julia Quinn - Bridgerton (HR)
Mary Balogh - Bedwyn (HR)
Patricia Briggs - Mercy Thompson (UF)
Chloe Neill - Chicago Vampires (UF)

Those are what comes to the top of my head without checking my lists. I am sure I missed some other favorite ones.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd say my first favorite series is _Amelia Peabody_ by Elizabeth Peters. First book: Crocodile on the Sandbank (Amelia Peabody Book 1) Started reading it in college and have really enjoyed it. 19 in the series; she's dead now, though, so I guess it's done.


I love Amelia! Elizabeth Peters is one of all-time favorite authors. Of all her books, the Vicky Bliss series is my favorite. It's a shorter series, six books, I think. Wish there were more!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Two new-to-me series I found through recommendations here at KBoards and read through them all in the last couple of months are:
> 
> The Genevieve Lenard series by Estelle Ryan which begins with  and The Chronicles of St. Mary series by Jodi Taylor starting with . Both of these are now on my auto-buy list for any future releases.
> 
> ...


I strongly second the Genevieve Lenard Series and the Chronicles of St. Mary . . . . .so I better go try Lincoln Rhyme which, for some reason, haven't ever really appealed to me. Maybe I'm missing something. 

eta: well, this is a bit embarrassing . . . turns out I bought the Bone Collector back in 2010. It got lost in the TBR lists. . . . I've moved it forward.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I do love reading series and I agree with the recommendation for Jodi Taylor's _Chronicles of St Mary's_ series - it's one of my current favourites.

In no particular order some of my other favourites:-

C J Sansom - Shardlake
Dorothy Dunnett - both the Lymond & Niccolo series
Boyd Morrison - Tyler Locke
Steve Berry - Cotton Malone
Debora Geary - Modern Witch / Witch Central
Donna Ball - Raine Stockton
James Rollins - Sigma Force
Diana Gabaldon - Outlander / Lord John
J K Rowling - Harry Potter

I'm sure there are loads more - those are just the ones that come to mind at the moment.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have begun reading John Connolly's Charlie Parker series.  I am now reading the 2nd book, but really enjoying his characters and writing.  I am happy to have found a new series that keeps me reading and wanting to know more.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot the In Death series by JD Robb on my list.  

This is why I can never list favorite this or that when it comes to books, I always forget some of my favorites. 

Its why I can never do the polls on some site where they want to know "What are your top 100 romances of all time" I just can't do it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd say my first favorite series is _Amelia Peabody_ by Elizabeth Peters. First book: Crocodile on the Sandbank (Amelia Peabody Book 1) Started reading it in college and have really enjoyed it. 19 in the series; she's dead now, though, so I guess it's done.


Bringing up this old thread to make sure you know the final Amelia Peabody book was released today.



The early reviews seem to agree that Joan Hess did a wonderful job of keeping Elizabeth Peter's voice. However, I was disappointed to learn the novel is set in a timeline between "The Falcon at the Portal" and "He Shall Thunder in the Sky". I so dislike reading out of chronological order in a series that I did not buy it. I may try to pick it up at the library at some point just to be able to say I read them all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd pre-ordered it . . . it'll be up next in my reading queue. 

It'll definitely be in the library . . . better get in line now, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One of my favorites is the Miss Julia series by Ann B. Ross. Miss Julia is a "southern lady of a certain age" and she gets very involved in dangerous situations. It's laugh out loud for me, but I stopped reading the series when the ebooks went up into the $14 range.

I see the first one is down to $7.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The latest Linda Fairstein came out yesterday as well: 

The first is  currently priced at $7.99. I suspect the whole series is available through Overdrive.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

NogDog said:


> #1. The original 5-book "Amber" series by Roger Zelazny (which is _finally_ starting to be published as an e-book)


I am in full agreement with NogDog for #1.

I would put the_ Iron Druid Chronicles_ by Kevin Hearne as #2

Steven Brust's _Vlad Taltos_ series as #3


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

My favorite has to be Karin Slaughters books. Her series is wonderful but so is her stand alone books. I will read anything she writes. She is a great writer. She develops her characters really well and you get so drawn into them even if you don't like them you still want them to win. When I start reading one I can't stop until it is finished.


----------



## FrancisLeggett (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd have to say that hands down for me it has to be The Farseer Trilogy or The Tawny Man trilogy by Robin Hobb. I find her writing style so fluent that I struggled to read anything by any other author for a good while afterwards. I should probably start reading The Fitz and the Fool trilogy


----------



## EDDIEO (Aug 2, 2017)

All Enid Blyton, from Mallory Towers to The Secret Seven.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Bringing up this old thread to make sure you know the final Amelia Peabody book was released today.
> 
> 
> 
> The early reviews seem to agree that Joan Hess did a wonderful job of keeping Elizabeth Peter's voice. However, I was disappointed to learn the novel is set in a timeline between "The Falcon at the Portal" and "He Shall Thunder in the Sky". I so dislike reading out of chronological order in a series that I did not buy it. I may try to pick it up at the library at some point just to be able to say I read them all.


I started this the other day. I think it opens at the usual prologue that these books have explaining how "Elizabeth Peters" found the journals of "Amelia Peabody" and is editing them for publication. In this case, it explains how a new 'editor' came to be finishing up. But you definitely want to go back and read the other front matter; there are several short essay-ish things at the beginning by the co-author as well as her real publisher (or maybe editor). It explains that the book was well-started when she died and how Joan Hess came to be the one to finish it.

Altogether, the front matter makes it pretty clear this is The Last Amelia Peabody novel.


----------



## Galaxy Dog (Aug 2, 2017)

The Ripley series by Patricia Highsmith is great. https://www.goodreads.com/series/43329-ripley. I have read reports that she wasn't a very nice person, but the books are gripping. If you've seen the movie The Talented Mr. Ripley from 1999, you'll know what to expect.


----------



## Elsye_Harwood (Oct 9, 2016)

I agree  the Farseer Trilogy by Robin Hobb is superb. In fact every series she's written is highly readable.

Lord of the Rings.
Narnia as well. 
The books of the Faraway Tree.
Elaine Mitchell's Brumby series.  

I also loved  Katherine Kerr's Deverry series, especially the first book, Daggerspell. It Intrigued me and I read at least  four of them in quick succession. 

Book of Words series by J.V.Jones. I reread it recently and it's stood the test of time. Her other series A Sword of Shadows is almost as good and equally as memorable but it's not finished yet.

The Sevenwaters series by Juliette Marillier. In fact I'd recommend anything she's written. She writes beautiful descriptions with well rounded characters you care about and I love the history. In fact The  Saga of the Light Iles might even be better. 

The Shannara Books  by Terry Brooks.

The first three books of the Vampire chronicles by Anne Rice.


----------

